# Choosing a cordless drill - impact drills explained



## Diver Doug (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi all,

here's a video I found that discusses how to buy a cordless drill. The beauty of it is that it shows the internal workings of an impact driver and gives a great explanation of how it works.

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/videos/index.aspx?id=97546&c=3

Hope you enjoy it as much as I did!

(mods : I'm not sure if this forum section was the right spot to put this link, but please feel free to place it where you think it is most appropriate)

Diver D.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Good video. Very informative. I didn't know what the inside of one of those looked like. I also liked the review at the end. Wasn't expecting his honesty. Usually these with kinds of demos the reviewer never wants to say anything remotely negative about the products.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for posting that. I enjoyed it. I have the 18V Makita Lithium Ion and love it.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

lots of nice stuff on that site! nice =D


----------

